# jessa



## cheryl6

ive just been catching up on jessa's journal and she in hospital having contractions,she be having them little babies soon
im soo excited for her xx


----------



## Laura2919

Ahhh I was thinking about her the other day.... I hope all is ok.. She got further than I did so good on her.. 
Wishing you and your family all the best Jessa..... :hugs:


----------



## Nut_Shake

Oh how amazing!! Hope she's doing ok!! xx


----------



## TwoBumps

Wow! She did really well to get so far. Hopefully she'll be taking those little babies home with her before too long x


----------



## bek74

Wow, at least she made it to 33wks, I only got to 28wk witrh twins.
I will be thinking of her and her 3 little bundles. Sending her positive vibes


----------



## bek74

Any more news on Jessa and her bundles???


----------



## cheryl6

just been reading over in jessa's journal and everybody wishing her happy birthday then i got to the last page and somebody has updated it and said Jessa has had the babies on her birthday 10/10/10 
how wonderful for her and the arrival of her triplets xx


----------



## Laura2919

Awww bless her.. They share the same birthday!


----------



## TwoBumps

Just flicked through Jessa's journal (boy its long!) & apparently the babies are called Marley, Leah and Eli and were 5lbs, 5lbs 2 and 4lbs 13oz - not sure which one was which weight though!

She did so well keeping them in so well and getting them to those weights!


----------



## Nut_Shake

What great weights! And WOW an amazing birthday for triplets; 10.10.10!! How perfect xx


----------



## Jessa

Thanks!

The doctors were hoping that I would go to 35 weeks, but my body had obviously had enough - 15lbs of baby was all it was willing to do. 

They stopped labour for just over 48 hours to allow time for the steroid shots. 

I've posted a couple pics in my journal. I still have to pinch myself to really believe that all three babies FIT inside my belly! :haha:


----------



## lizziedripping

Was gonna comment on weights, Jessa did so well - each around 5Ibs at 34wks, absolutely brilliant, well done Jessa. (Can vouch for the strain of carrying that much baby ;))What a blessing after such a long pregnancy journey hun. Love to you and you new "instant" family of 5 xxxxxxx

PS - Noticed on your journal you talked about BF hun. Babies will suddenyl begin to suckle - it can take up to a fortnight. DOn't lose heart if it isn't happening, it just seems to kick in - some babies are just slower to start even when they're born at term. As regards pumping, do it as often as you can - again it really does just kick in after a few days.

Day 3 after section is when you suddenly feel better - able to at least shift across the bed - much love x


----------



## _Vicky_

he3hehehehe fabulous - well done!!! good job Mum!!!!!!


----------



## Aftereight

Thats amazing news, congrats on your new arrivals! 15 lbs of baby, what a trooper you are! :D


----------



## raquel1980

Ahhh, many congratulations - the pictures are gorgeous and can't believe how big they were, amazing. Well done you!


----------



## chetnaz

Congratulations hun xxx


----------



## bek74

Congratulations hun, I just saw their pics and they are beautiful. Your doing an amazing job, well done hun..

With triplets do you get any at home care with them???


----------



## Jessa

Unfortunately, we get no special care with having triplets. Thankfully, we've got lots of family close by who are lined up and ready to spring into action. :D


----------



## FatKat

Congtratulations Jessa, they are gorgeous :flower:


----------



## Jessa

Just posted a new update and pictures in my journal at post #3849 (I think that's what it was!)....


----------



## Laura2919

Ahh I posted hun! Lovely pics!


----------



## Sherri81

I'm just bumping this for a lady in the First Tri who just found out she is pregnant with triplets. I don't know how to post links, or quotes etc, so I thought I could direct her here so she can read Jessa's journals, and maybe find some useful information.

I hope you ladies don't mind my doing this.


----------



## _Vicky_

Sherri81 said:


> I'm just bumping this for a lady in the First Tri who just found out she is pregnant with triplets. I don't know how to post links, or quotes etc, so I thought I could direct her here so she can read Jessa's journals, and maybe find some useful information.
> 
> I hope you ladies don't mind my doing this.

awww thats nice of you - I found her and commented 

https://www.babyandbump.com/pregnan...ng-triplets-help-anyone-any-experience-2.html here is the thread ladies in case anyone wants to add anything xx


----------



## Jessa

Thanks!


----------

